# Neutering a tiny chi x.



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a tiny chi x jrt who is currently around 900grms in weight at almost 15 months old so won't get much heavier or bigger.
He's around 6 inches tall.
He's allergic to drontal wormer and frontline flea treatments.

My question is who has had such a tiny chi castrated?
Our boy was ill as a baby and I am really worried about him having a GA at all especially for a surgery that is not 'required' other than to prevet unwanted pregnancies.
Out vet is not prepared to do the surgery and does not know of a vet near us who is specialised with tiny dogs.

We are in the UK so any vet who is referenced to us as safe to neuter such a small dog, somone who has used the vet for a tiny dog etc, I'm happy to travel to rather than just go to a vet who does regular sized dogs.
I'm not paranoid as I have had all my dogs neutered just never one so small. The smallest I've had 'done' is our min pin but he's as strong as an ox!

I have a jrt female who will be coming into season in the next few months, she's almost 5 months now, if needs be she can go to my daughters but I don't want to neuter just yet.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would keep looking into different vets; some vets who specialize in smaller animals will neuter rabbits, rats, etc. so you just need to find someone who knows what they are doing and are comfortable with it.
Preventing unwanted pregnancies is only ONE benefit of neutering... intact males can get SOOO stressed if they can sense a female and its almost heartbreaking to see them go through that much frustration. Believe they can sense a female in heat up to a mile away... =/ And don't forget about marking... at that point it's not really even about potty training; even if they are otherwise 'housebroken' its still natural for an intact male to want to mark their territory with little spritz's all around on furniture, beds, etc. and even the best trained dogs can have this issue. Not that it's impossible to break the habit, but it is difficult. 
Neutering is the best bet; but make sure to search around and see if there's any vets who specialize in small animal surgery.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I've owned nueutered males before and know about them wanting to mark etc and also testicular cancers! LeStat currently uses the cat litter tray if he's 'caught short'.
I've had may dogs over the years but most have been much bigger breeds and to be honest having this tiny little thing can be quite awesome sometimes even though he does boss our Rottie around!

He has lived with an entire female before, at my daughters, when she was in season he didn't show much interest to be honest but he was a little younger at the time. He was over 10 months so old enough to show interest he just didn't seem interested at all!

I've also have rats neutered and even a syrian hamster a few years ago. The problem is that my vet says he would be happier to neuter a rat that is the weight it is supposed to be but is reluctant to neuter LeStat as he's so small....honestly no one I've met has seen a dog so small!

I think I'm hoping someone from the UK will have had a 'tiny' neutered and be able to 'reference' a vet that has done this with such a small dog before!


----------

